# Siemens OPC v1.1



## Ruud (23 Februar 2007)

Hallo, 
Früher habe ich mal eine applikation gebaut die mit Siemens OPC V1.1 funktioniert. Das war ein NT4 system. Nun wollen die eine neue rechner worauf XP laufen soll. Aber die OPC server v1.1 kann mann nicht installieren auf ein XP-rechner. 
Die neue simatic net unterstutzt kein opc server v1.1 mehr. 
Das heiBst fur mich das ich dan die applikation neu schreiben muss? Oder hat einer vielleicht eine gute idee?

Gruss Ruud.:


Entschuldigung Für mein deutsch, ist ja für ein Hollander etwas Schwieriger!


----------



## Question_mark (23 Februar 2007)

*OPC Version*

Hallo,



			
				Ruud schrieb:
			
		

> Das heiBst fur mich das ich dan die applikation neu schreiben muss?



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Du musst im wesentlichen nur den OPC-Client austauschen (Also OPC-Client V2.0 oder V2.05 anstelle V1.1). Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie der OPC-Client in Deine Applikation eingebunden ist ?
Selbstgeschrieben oder zugekaufte Komponente ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ruud (23 Februar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie der OPC-Client in Deine Applikation eingebunden ist ?
> Selbstgeschrieben oder zugekaufte Komponente ???
> ...


----------



## Question_mark (23 Februar 2007)

*Rainer, bitte melde Dich ..*

Hallo,



			
				Ruud schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch keine andere OPC server mit den selben syntaxen wie Siemens OPC V1.1?



Vielleicht hier, Fa. Merz hat noch einen OPC-Server für Simatic S7 mit OPC V1.0. Ich habe ihn aber noch nicht selber getestet. Daher weiss ich nicht, ob die Syntax für die Bennenung der Variablen identisch zum Simatic.Net OPC-Server V1.1 identisch ist. Hier der Link : 

http://shop.kontron-czech.com/DetailPage.asp?DPG=69649

Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur eine Überarbeitung Deines OPC-Clients übrig.
Oder mal bei Deltalogic nachfragen, Rainer Hönle hat da vielleicht auch noch eine Lösung...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ruud (24 Februar 2007)

Hallo Mark,

Ich werde dein tip mal untersuchen, ob es funktionieren wird oder nicht las ich dich wissen.

gruss Ruud


----------

